# Denver



## Schatzie (Apr 2, 2016)

would love to meet someone whos experienced in wine making....want to learn new things from a pro!!!


----------



## Arne (Apr 4, 2016)

Try starting a post in the general chit-chat forum. See if there is anybody on here from the Denver area. I know we have had people from Denver on here, but I don't know if there are any active folks anymore. Bet there are, tho. Arne


----------



## roger80465 (Apr 5, 2016)

Schatzie said:


> would love to meet someone whos experienced in wine making....want to learn new things from a pro!!!



I live in Morrison but not even close to a pro. I'd be happy to help any way I can. I have done probably a hundred or so kits but have never done fresh fruit or juice buckets or anything like that. But, honestly, I have used nearly every brand and style of kit out there. 

Roger


----------



## Schatzie (Apr 6, 2016)

thank you, I will keep that in mind!!!


----------



## vinca (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm north of Denver, near Boulder. Definitely not a pro but enjoy kit making. I'm also looking to learn some new tricks to tweak kits or start some small batches from juice on my own.


----------

